# WD or Seagate internal HDD



## yabbadaaba (Apr 11, 2013)

Confused about 500gb seagate barracuda or WD black/blue..main purpose is gaming.
Please advice.


----------



## Myth (Apr 11, 2013)

WD Black for performance and warranty. 
If possible opt for 1TB black @ 5.5k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wd black is not available in 500 GB capacity. I would recommend wd for their very good a.s.s.

Wd black is not available in 500 GB capacity. I would recommend wd for their very good a.s.s.


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2013)

WD Black is available from 500 GB - 4 TB models
WD Black
Western Digital Caviar Black WD5003AZEX - Newegg.com


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2013)

WD Blue Edition would be better if you want to save some money or else you can go for WD Black.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> WD Black is available from 500 GB - 4 TB models
> WD Black
> Western Digital Caviar Black WD5003AZEX - Newegg.com


Okay, noted that


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sony 500 GB External HD is also not bad option, however bit costlier compared to others, having 3 HD's of 500 GB and all are working fine... one attached to PC, one to PS3 and one to Home Theatre...


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2013)

^^ what's the warranty period and who provides A.S.S. for sony external HDDs ? BTW, UI've heard that sony uses segate disc in their external HDDs


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ what's the warranty period and who provides A.S.S. for sony external HDDs ? BTW, UI've heard that sony uses segate disc in their external HDDs



It's true that 'Seagate' disk is being used in external HDD's but its 'Sony' brand and the brand which always can be trusted in electronic products... The warranty period is 3 years and I have purchased 2 HDD's from Flipkart and 1 HDD from market and from last 1 year havn't faced any problem in two of HDD's, 1 purchased a month ago only...


----------



## yabbadaaba (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks guys..purchased wd blue for 3k.wd black wasnt available anywhere in 500gb,only in 750 or 1tb.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2013)

And what were the prices of both the blacks?

And what were the prices of both the blacks?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 21, 2013)

Take a look at Toshiba DT01ACA series drives, but they're handled by Rashi.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2013)

yabbadaaba said:


> thanks guys..purchased wd blue for 3k.wd black wasnt available anywhere in 500gb,only in 750 or 1tb.



Congrats on your purchase .. can you tell me the price of the WD 750GB Black ? and if possible any link of online sellers selling this.


----------



## yabbadaaba (Apr 24, 2013)

could not find any online sellers selling this. smc & comp empire have in stock.dont remember the exact prices but 750 was for 4100 and 1tb for 5200,not sure.


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info .. at 4.1k 750GB Black looks really a VFM deal


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 25, 2013)

presently what is the cost of 500GB Hard disk !!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> presently what is the cost of 500GB Hard disk !!!



500 GB : 2750 to 2900
1 TB: 3800 to 3900


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 500 GB : 2750 to 2900
> 1 TB: 3800 to 3900



In our city its 3900 to 4000 @ 500GB . Please help me where to buy ???


----------



## Myth (Apr 26, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> In our city its 3900 to 4000 @ 500GB . Please help me where to buy ???



Who quoted you this price ?
Check at targous, nigam and emart4u.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> In our city its 3900 to 4000 @ 500GB . Please help me where to buy ???



lol ... even Flipkart is selling HDDs for less than this


----------



## ramakanta (Apr 27, 2013)

Myth said:


> Who quoted you this price ?
> Check at targous, nigam and emart4u.



Thanks



topgear said:


> lol ... even Flipkart is selling HDDs for less than this



You too !!


----------



## ramakanta (May 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> lol ... even Flipkart is selling HDDs for less than this



I searched in flipkart , but it cost around 3333 to 3500 ??



topgear said:


> lol ... even Flipkart is selling HDDs for less than this



I searched in flipkart , but it cost around 3333 to 3500 ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2013)

^ western digital 1 TB is available for 3800 at mdcomputers (WESTERN DIGITAL HDD 1 TB SATA)


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 25, 2013)

Opt for blue rather than green. Wd blue(wd10ezex) available at local stores @ 3.8k.

Opt for blue rather than green. Wd blue(wd10ezex) available at local stores @ 3.8k.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> I searched in flipkart , but it cost around 3333 to 3500 ??



FK plays with products prices as per their wish so you are now sseing their price has increased .. anyway, use the above 2 options


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 23, 2013)

I want to buy a 1 TB HDD.

Which one should I opt for *WD* or *SEAGATE*?
If I want to buy the WD one,which one should I opt for :

*Green*

*Blue* 

*Black*

Please Help.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> I want to buy a 1 TB HDD.
> 
> Which one should I opt for *WD* or *SEAGATE*?
> If I want to buy the WD one,which one should I opt for :
> ...



Go for WD as it's A.S.S. is better than that of Seagate.

Black: if your budget is high and performance is a priority.

Blue: for normal usage. This is most commonly recommended.

Green: never.

Whats your budget?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 23, 2013)

^^ You're generalizing Green series. Its only the EACS series that came into question. Some even reported problems with certain batches of Seagate LP series, doesn't mean all fail eventually. Same was the case with certain Seagate drives as well.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2013)

^ okay  can we know that a wd green hard disk belongs to eacs before using it?

^ okay  can we know that a wd green hard disk belongs to eacs before using it?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Go for WD as it's A.S.S. is better than that of Seagate.
> 
> Black: if your budget is high and performance is a priority.
> 
> ...



Budget max. Rs.4,500/-


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ okay  can we know that a wd green hard disk belongs to eacs before using it?



Its written on the drive itself. Besides, I think they've stopped EACS long time time ago. Its a pretty old drive last time I've checked..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the info. I think blue is still a better choice for primary drive and green would a choice for storing bulk, non-critical data like movies in an HTPC.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 24, 2013)

Ultimately, bought a 1 TB HDD from WD (WD Blue)* SATA/64MB Cache WD10EZEX* at  Vedant Computers Sales Pvt. Ltd.

Cost : Rs. 3850/- + Rs.192.50p(5% VAT) =* Rs.4043/-*

Completed Registration procedures successfully in WD site...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Ultimately, bought a 1 TB HDD from WD (WD Blue)* SATA/64MB Cache WD10EZEX* at  Vedant Computers Sales Pvt. Ltd.
> 
> Cost : Rs. 3850/- + Rs.192.50p(5% VAT) =* Rs.4043/-*
> 
> Completed Registration procedures successfully in WD site...



Thanks for the price update


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Can you post a crystal disk info screenshot? Mine does not show buffer size and cache size.
Edit: forgot to congratulate. congrats


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Can you post a crystal disk info screenshot? Mine does not show buffer size and speed.
> Edit: forgot to congratulate. congrats



Thanks Friend.
I haven't attached the HDD in my machine yet.
Will definitely post "Crystal Disk Info" screenshot,once I attach it.

Another query also :
Can I use this new 1TB WD HDD as my primary HDD alongside SEAGATE HDD's?

Will there be any issues or conflicts?


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

First Congrats  and now coming to your quesry .. are planning to isntall OS on the new WD 1TB HDD ? if yes then install the hdd on any sata port but it's better to have them installed sequentially according to motherboard's sata port ie ODD on Sata 0, Primary HDD on Sata 1 and 2nd one on Sata 2 and so on. You can always mix match this and select from bios which HDD should be used as boot drive and it works fine with windows but some linux distro may create some issue - other than this you are good to go with your newly purchased HDD.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 25, 2013)

^ Thank You very much topgear,Friend.
Yeah I want to use the WD 1TB as ODD and shall connect to Sata port_0.
I have 3 more Seagate HDD's which will be connected sequentially to Sata port_1 to Sata port_3.

My ASUS DVD-writer & Lite-On DVD-writer are already connected to Sata port_4 & Sata port_5 respectively.

Motherboard is : *BIOSTAR TA785GE 128M*

Unable to post screenshot of CrystalDiskInfo, as I cannot select the info within window.

How to post screenshot of CrystalDiskInfo ? Any idea Friends?


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

1. Open CrystalDiskInfo.
2. Press ALT+PrintScreen keys together
3. Open Paint and select Canvas size as 100 * 100 pixel from properties [ file menu drop down option ]
4. Now go back to the canvas area and press ctrl+V [ this should paste the screenshot of CDI windows on the paint program ]
5. Press Ctrl+S and save the image as either png or jpg/jpeg.
6. Upload the image on imageshack/imgur and post the link for forum [ generated by image hosting site ]


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 28, 2013)

^ Our Honourable Friend topgear always for Help + Solutions...for us...
THANK YOU, topgear.



rijinpk1 said:


> Can you post a crystal disk info screenshot? Mine does not show buffer size and speed.



There you go...

Screenshot :

CrystalDiskInfo


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> There you go...
> 
> Screenshot :
> 
> CrystalDiskInfo



thanks for you time buddy.Some doubts to all.
1) Why does it show spin up time 8EB=>2299?(what does this raw value mean?)
2)Why buffer size,NV cache size,rotation rate is not shown? Mine atleast show rotation rate.
also ,dont forget to install some front intake fans. HDD temperature seems to be high in these conditions.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes temp at 40 degrees in this Rainy Season at Kolkata is quite High...


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^ Our Honourable Friend topgear always for Help + Solutions...for us...
> THANK YOU, topgear.
> 
> There you go...
> ...



you are welcome buddy  and I'm getting  ~30c these days.


----------

